# Mỹ phẩm dưỡng da – Thành phần nào không nên dùng chung?



## uyenlam (20/7/18)

Bạn đã biết kết hợp đúng thành phần trong mỹ phẩm dưỡng da chưa?

“Ma trận” mỹ phẩm dưỡng da dường như ngày các phức tạp hơn với đầy đủ các loại công dụng, cách dùng rồi cả những thành phần với cái tên khó nhớ. Đó là dấu hiệu tốt cho thấy chúng ta ngày càng có điều kiện quan tâm và chăm sóc da kĩ lưỡng hơn.

Tuy nhiên, nhiều quá cũng là một bất lợi, đôi khi bạn sẽ không biết sản phẩm này có tác dụng như thế nào hay liệu có nên dùng kết hợp các loại mỹ phẩm này với nhau không. Trang bị kiến thức là luôn cần thiết, hi vọng thông tin trong bài viết này sẽ giúp bạn xây dựng một quy trình dưỡng da an toàn và hiệu quả.



​
*KHÔNG NÊN: BENZOYL PEROXIDE VÀ RETINOL*
Các nàng đang gặp phải vấn đề về mụn chắc đã nghe qua về hai cái tên benzoyl peroxide và retinol. Cả hai đều là những thành phần trong mỹ phẩm dưỡng da có tác dụng trị mụn rất tốt. Tuy nhiên, theo bác sĩ Joyce Imahiyerobo, giám đốc của Viện Da liễu thuộc Trung tâm Y tế South Shore cho biết, hai thành phần này khi dùng chung sẽ gây kích ứng, làm da mẩn đỏ và khiến tình trạng da mụn trở nên trầm trọng hơn.

Mặc dù vậy, bác sĩ Joyce lưu ý bạn không nên bôi cùng một lúc hai sản phẩm lên mặt nhưng có thể sử dụng cả hai trong thời gian điều trị với liều lượng thích hợp. Nếu đang có trong tay cả hai thành phần, bác sĩ khuyên bạn có thể sử dụng benzoyl peroxide vào buổi sáng và retinol vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Trong trường hợp kích ứng vẫn xảy ra, việc cần thiết làm tham khảo ngay ý kiến của bác sĩ để lựa chọn thành phần dưỡng da phù hợp nhất cho mình.

*NÊN: RETINOL VÀ GLYCERIN*
Retinol là thành phần điều trị da rất tốt nhưng lại có tác dụng phụ là làm khô da. Chính vì vậy chất giữ ẩm như glycerin sẽ bổ trợ rất tốt cho retinol để ngăn ngừa các dấu hiệu từ làn da thiếu nước. Glycerin thường được tìm thấy trong các loại kem dưỡng ẩm.



​
*KHÔNG NÊN: AHA VÀ RETINOL*
Glycolic acid và lactic acid trong nhóm AHA đều là chất tẩy da chết hóa học giúp cải thiện tình trạng bề mặt da. Bên cạnh các sản phẩm AHA trên thị trường, nhóm acid này còn có ở lượng nhỏ trong một số sản phẩm dưỡng da khác như sữa rửa mặt. AHA không xấu nhưng nếu bạn có da nhạy cảm thì nên lưu ý trước khi kết hợp với các thành phần.

Theo bác sĩ Joyce, bạn nên hạn chế sử dụng AHA với sản phẩm có chứa retinol, nhất là khi da dễ bị kích ứng. Vậy nên nếu bạn đang chỉ sử dụng retinol mà vẫn thấy các dấu hiệu ngứa, mẩn đỏ thì khả năng AHA đã ẩn chứa trong một loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng da mà bạn không biết. Đây cũng là lý do các nàng nên đọc bảng thành thành phần thật kĩ trước khi chọn mua sản phẩm cho mình.

*KHÔNG NÊN: VITAMIN C VÀ AHA*
Vitamin C trong mỹ phẩm dưỡng da thường ở dưới dạng L-ascorbic và có độ pH 3/14. Độ pH này giúp vitamin C phát huy tác dụng trên da. Còn AHA dưới dạng glycolic hoặc lactic acid là các chất chống ôxy hóa có độ acid cao, khi dùng chung với vitamin C sẽ phá vỡ sự cân bằng của nồng độ pH. Da bạn có thể không bị kích ứng nhưng các mỹ phẩm dưỡng da sẽ bị vô hiệu hóa tác dụng nếu có cả hai thành phần này.




​*KHÔNG NÊN: AHA VÀ NIACINAMIDE*
Tương tự như trường hợp của vitamin C, các loại acid trong nhóm AHA có độ pH thấp nên nó sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến độ pH trung tính của niacinamide. Hơn nữa, khi hai chất này dùng chung sẽ tạo ra nicotinic acid, có thể khiến da bị kích ứng và mẩn đỏ. Vậy không những mỹ phẩm bị vô hiệu hóa tác dụng mà tình trạng da bạn còn có thể tệ hơn.

*NÊN: VITAMIN C VÀ FERULIC ACID*
Bác sĩ Joyce cho biết ferulic acid vừa chống ôxy hóa lại vừa có tác dụng cân bằng, ổn định vitamin C. Chính vì vậy kết hợp cả hai sẽ cho hiệu quả phát huy tác dụng đáng kể. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một mỹ phẩm chống lão hóa tốt thì nên tìm kiếm một sản phẩm có cả hai thành phần này.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

